# Vesuvius power lead



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

My Vesuvius arrived yesterday all the way from southern Italy - many thanks to Dave and Paolo for facilitating! It's not yet out of the box, so I will be posting some pics but that will have to wait until next week unfortunately.

My first minor challenge (after heaving it into the kitchen - it is heavy!) is to sort out the power lead. The supplied lead has a European style moulded plug with 2 pins. Can any Vesuvius owners or @DavecUK advise - is this the normally supplied power lead, i.e. European style rather than UK style?. The lettering on the plug end of the lead states: 16A 230V

What is my best bet as a power lead? I'm assuming I need to obtain one with a relatively high current fuse (i.e. 16A). Is a normal kettle lead appropriate?

Very much looking forward to getting started with the Vesuvius though will have to delay a few days (not just because of the power supply). Will probably start properly playing with my new toy next Monday.

Many thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just cut the end off and put a 13 amp plug on....or get one of those adaptor things that clips over and converts it to a 13 amp plug (I hate those).....or a 13A kettle lead will be fine if the end fits OK.

The 16A is just the lead spec...nothing to do with what the V draws, so don't worry.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As Dave said , cut the plug off and fit a 13 amp. The converters are bloo*** horrible things.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Scheduled delivery for Monday but mine arrived today, luckily wifey was in to carry it up.

Should this come with a UK lead? Mine came with euro as well, will have to pinch the one off the xbox for now.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

No UK lead ,just dig a old TV Kettle lead out.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Paolo has been waiting for the UK ones to come in for some time. As mentioned, I just put a heavy duty 13 amp UK lead after removing the EU one


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Lots of things from abroad are delivered without a lead (I'm thinking of Monolith grinders, for example). I just used a spare printer lead - we seem to have kept every one since we got our first printer! I knew they would some in useful one day


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Jony said:


> No UK lead ,just dig a old TV Kettle lead out.


I believe the leads are made off into the coffee machines (not plug in) TV leads and some light weight kettle leads are not sufficiently highly rated. (amps)


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

koi said:


> Scheduled delivery for Monday but mine arrived today, luckily wifey was in to carry it up.
> 
> Should this come with a UK lead? Mine came with euro as well, will have to pinch the one off the xbox for now.


Congratulations! I won't get the chance to make anything with mine until next week. Let us know how your first brews go. Have you got it set up yet?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> I believe the leads are made off into the coffee machines (not plug in) TV leads and some light weight kettle leads are not sufficiently highly rated. (amps)


Don't worry mine is fine thanks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

He must have run out of UK leads I spose. To me it's no biggie as I remember the days when stuff didn't come with some shite quality fitted plug. In those days we had to fit our own. I wish those days would return. It would save me cutting off the ones fitted to high drain appliances and being shocked at the thin cables (core), shoddy plugs, substandard Chinese fuses, and poor internal connections. It would also be more likely that they would never try and use Al core.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Banjoman said:


> Congratulations! I won't get the chance to make anything with mine until next week. Let us know how your first brews go. Have you got it set up yet?


Set up and looking good, got a slight fitting issue on the drip tray.

Sticking to preset 1 till I get used to it, had a quick play before work this morning. Impressed with the results so far.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

koi said:


> Set up and looking good, got a slight fitting issue on the drip tray.


I would drop them an e-mail, might be something simple (depends what it is).....I am sure Paolo will be in a good mood with his broken arm!


----------

